# micro gripper



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

30.00 off till 7/24/2014 double set (all the extras)woodcraft.com

http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/400/855385.jpg


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

They are great, I have a couple and they make using the table saw and planer very much safer.


----------

